# Slicing a Chuck roast



## danbono (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi All I'm thinking of smoking my 1st Chuck Roast. Around 3-4 lbs. Have a few questions.

1. How to slice it? I've been looking at the chuck roast at my local supermarket and see the grains run in different directions.

I know with most meats,it slice against the grain. How to slice  it with the grains running in different directions?

2. Should I use the probe test, like it is done with briskets? Or cook to a certain temp?

3. I don't want to pulled it!!!. Save that for the pork butt.

Thanks Dan

PS IF the chuck roast comes out good an moist .I will then look into a  whole chuck roll or a shoulder clod, and cut into quarters.

Thanks Dan


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 2, 2014)

DanBono said:


> Hi All I'm thinking of smoking my 1st Chuck Roast. Around 3-4 lbs. Have a few questions.
> 
> 1. How to slice it? I've been looking at the chuck roast at my local supermarket and see the grains run in different directions.
> 
> ...


 I smoke quite a few chuck roasts, probably because I can usually find them cheap at any time and they are so versatile.

Because the grain is all over the place, I just pick a side and start slicing.  I prefer them sliced, not pulled, like you. 

Probe test works, but I take mine to 200F IT.

I don't do any night before prep.  I fire up the smoker then prep the meat.  I smoke at 250-275 until the first stall then double wrap in HD foil with whatever liquid I want to add, usually only 1/2 cup or so.  I stick the probe back through the foil until I reach my target IT. 

It will come out succulent and flavorful.  Leftovers get hard as a rock in the refrigerator but nuke it and it turns back into butter.

Have fun!


----------



## danbono (Apr 3, 2014)

> Because the grain is all over the place, I just pick a side and start slicing.  I prefer them sliced, not pulled, like you.





Noboundaries said:


> I smoke quite a few chuck roasts, probably because I can usually find them cheap at any time and they are so versatile.
> 
> Because the grain is all over the place, I just pick a side and start slicing.  I prefer them sliced, not pulled, like you.
> 
> ...


*Hi I'm going to slice the chuck roast, save the pulled stuff for pork. So just slice no matter where the grains are going?*

*Thanks Dan*


----------



## danbono (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi All OK here is what I got a 3 lb Bottom Boneless Chuck Roast.I was thinking of slicing from small end.

Bottom Chuck Roast,1. what is it? 2.What part of the chuck roll.

Going to do it just like a Brisket

The reason I'm asking all these questions, If it comes really GOOD! I'd be looking into  buying a whole Chuck Roll, about 20 lbs and cut it into quarters.

Thanks Dan













DSC02403.JPG



__ danbono
__ Apr 4, 2014





  













DSC02402.JPG



__ danbono
__ Apr 4, 2014


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 4, 2014)

if i was going to slice that, i would slice it across the shorter distance so your knive would be cutting parallel to the label on the second picture left, not sure what you mean about what it is, it is a chuck roast, it a chuckroll cut into smaller roast. hope that helps. jim


----------



## danbono (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi Jim I was thinking of slicing just like you said.As far as what part of the chuck roll it is. Just wondering where on the chuck roll it came from..I know that the chuck roll contains some of the rib eye muscle, which is supposed to be real tender.Thanks Dan


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 4, 2014)

yea that's what we call the chuck delmonico, in your pictures it would be on the bottom of the roast in your 2nd picture and on the right hand side in your 1st picture, you could see the fat line that separates it from the rest of the roast, yes they are very good,i think they're almost up there with the flat iron steak.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 4, 2014)

I always pull my Chuckies. Pulled Beef is even better than pulled Pork.

However if you take it to 200* IT, and you want to slice it, you better use an electric knife, or it will just fall apart when you apply pressure with the knife.

Bear


----------



## brooksy (Apr 4, 2014)

Bearcarver
 a step by step on a pulled beef chuck roast would be awesome if your ever so inclined to show the process. I know I would love to see it at least ;-)


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 5, 2014)

Brooksy said:


> @Bearcarver a step by step on a pulled beef chuck roast would be awesome if your ever so inclined to show the process. I know I would love to see it at least ;-)


Sure, I got it,

Here are 2 Step by Steps. One is of 1 Chucky, and the other is of 2 Chuckies. Just click on either one.

If you ever want to see if I have a "Step by Step" of something, just go to the bottom of any of my posts, and click on "Bear's Step by Steps".

Then Take Your Pick.

*Pulled Beef Chucky*               

*Twin Chuckies*       

Bear


----------



## hambone1950 (Apr 5, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Sure, I got it,
> 
> Here are 2 Step by Steps. One is of 1 Chucky, and the other is of 2 Chuckies. Just click on either one.
> If you ever want to see if I have a "Step by Step" of something, just go to the bottom of any of my posts, and click on "Bear's Step by Steps".
> ...



Those are perfect , Bear , thanks for reposting. :grilling_smilie:


----------



## brooksy (Apr 5, 2014)

Bear   you definitely didn't let us down with both those step by steps!!  Awesome long as always


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks Hambone & Brooksy!!!

Glad you like them.

Bear

Sorry for the Hijack, Dan.


----------



## danbono (Apr 5, 2014)

NO problem Bear!!

Dan


----------



## danbono (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi Here are the results of the chuck roast..Not too crazy about the way it came out, slicing was disaster, with the grains all over the place. Taste was good could have been little more tender and juciy.

Probe went in good at 205* looked nice and moist..Rested 1/2 hr in foil, with the juices.

To sum it up, I don't think I'll be running to Restaurant Depot and picking up a 20 lb chuck roll.

Thanks Dan













DSC02408.JPG



__ danbono
__ Apr 6, 2014


















DSC02409.JPG



__ danbono
__ Apr 6, 2014


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 6, 2014)

Looks good from here Dan.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Now you see why I always pull my Chuckies, and I slice my Briskets.

Bear


----------



## danbono (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi Bear It tasted better cold for my night time snack. Wish it were alittle more jucier.

Thanks Dan


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 6, 2014)

DanBono said:


> Hi Bear It tasted better cold for my night time snack. Wish it were alittle more jucier.
> 
> Thanks Dan


That's why I foil mine at 165* IT, and add a foiling mix to the package. Then when it's all done, I save & de-fat the leftover meat juices.

Then you can pour some over your sliced or pulled Beef.

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 6, 2014)

For a slicing roast bottom round works great. However you want to cook it to the temp you like your steaks cooked to. 

This year for pulling we've been really liking 7 bone roasts. Probably has to do with the fact that they have been on sale!


----------



## danbono (Apr 6, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> That's why I foil mine at 165* IT, and add a foiling mix to the package. Then when it's all done, I save & de-fat the leftover meat juices.
> 
> Then you can pour some over your sliced or pulled Beef.
> 
> Bear


Hi I did  foil at 170* with some beef broth.Just like I do with briskets, pretty much the same results, tasty n tender but on the dry side.That is why I wanted to try a chuck roast.

Thanks Dan


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 6, 2014)

DanBono said:


> Hi I did  foil at 170* with some beef broth.Just like I do with briskets, pretty much the same results, tasty n tender but on the dry side.That is why I wanted to try a chuck roast.
> 
> Thanks Dan


Hmmmm, I had a small lean Brisket flat get dry on me a long time ago, but never a Chucky. The ones I get are marbled very well.

I guess all you can do is pour the broth over it. Look for one with more marbling next time.

Bear


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 6, 2014)

When I first read about smoking chuckies it seemed like folks were trying to mimic brisket.  Personally I think chuck roasts are best utilized creatively rather than trying to mimic brisket, with one exception.  For chuckies, think pot roast in the smoker.  I have about dozen smoked chuck roast recipes I have modified or created in my recipe file that were all born originally from pot roasts I've done in the oven or on the stovetop over the years.

For the smoker I like injecting them with creole or seasoned butter, then putting on a rub or seasonings that match the flavor I'm trying to achieve.  Wrap at the first stall with a small amount of liquid that complements the spices or rub.  By then the meat will have absorbed enough smoke to flavor the beef so you know it was smoked.  You can even include onions, garlic, jalapenos, salsa, etc in the wrap.  Then take the IT to 200F for slicing, 205 for pulling. Will definitely slice and taste better the second day after flavors have played all night together in the refrigerator.

The gelatin and fat you capture in the wrap can be used not only for au jus but for so much more in gravy, soups, and pan fried goodness.    

Yesterday I used a chuckie to make faux burnt ends, an idea I got from goingcamping here in SMF on another thread.  Definitely not the same as real brisket burnt ends but pretty dang satisfying!  No injection, just cube, EVOO, season, smoke, drain, sauce, and smoke some more, no wrapping.  4 hours at 235, then 3 hours at 275-300F.  I over seasoned them with rub yesterday but today I can't keep them out of my mouth!  They've got that mildly burnt sauced flavor and barky texture I love with burnt ends.  Had them for breakfast along with a slice of roast beef I smoked at the same time yesterday for the first 4 hours. My wife is out of town, won't get back until tonight.  I made the mistake of telling her about them.  I don't know how they are going to last until she gets home so she can try them.


----------

